# Mommas boys?



## loveless25 (Jan 5, 2011)

Im sick of them! Why do these mothers/grandmothers think theyre son/grandson can do whatever they want? Its disgusting! For example today the son comes home drunk! Starts picking on children in front of his mother. She says and does nothing! Then goes into bedroom and starts yelling at his girlfriend whom just had a baby! Mother says "oh he'll go to sleep soon *laughs hes ok" WTf! Mean while gf is crying asking him stop yelling cuz of baby. Baby is scared crying. Son is yelling about his drugs at top of lungs! Asking "where is is?" gf doesnt know he starts mocking her and pushing her. Me I already called police 3 times at this point. The mother gets mad asking "why r ppl calling police?" She doesnt want son to go to jail because he has "drugs" that he showed her. WtF! Hes abusing the gf and baby right in front of her! She takes small kids n walks into another room saying everything is fine. I at this point am so disgusted! I just want to scream in her face.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveless25 (Jan 5, 2011)

2nd part. So Im mad wondering how she could allow that. The second guy his friend my bf comes home drunk too! Starts acting like an a hole too. He starts yelling at me to call his grandma to pick him up whom is 65. Im 37 weeks pregnant! Hes yelling at me and starts tryna push me around. So I call his grandmother and tell her not to come because he is drunk and I dont want her to get hurt. she immediately asks "what did u say to him to make him mad?" "is he okay?" "did u feed him yet" " maybe u shud just leave him be" "dont provoke him" wtf! Im just so stunned that these two can do whatever and not face any consequences! Its sick! the police never showed up stating "the snow is too bad call again if anything else happens." im so so upset and disappointed! What the hell are these woman thinking!?! Btw they have done worst.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

